# Paragon



## TheSin (Dec 30, 2019)

I want to build this. Any suggestions on comparable diodes? Looks like the MA856’s can be bought still, but quite pricey.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 30, 2019)

Here is a good thread on comparing with cheaper 1n914s and 1n4001s.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/guitarpedals/comments/8y2red

Apparently there is not a huge difference in sound per this thread. That being said you can get some MA856s here:



			Pedalhacker Electronics - Guitar Pedal Components
		


And some 1S1588s as well:






						1S1588 Original Toshiba Silicon Diode NOS RARE KOT
					

Diode original 1S1588 Toshiba silicon epitaxial planar diode.  Used in the KOT pedal and many many other Japanese pedals.  DO-35 case



					www.pedalhackerelectronics.com


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 30, 2019)

A lot of people use these too... supposed to be the closest substitute








						200pcs BA 282 BA 283 Diode RF Band Switching in VHF Temic- VISHAY for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 200pcs BA 282 BA 283 Diode RF Band Switching in VHF Temic- VISHAY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## TheSin (Dec 30, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Here is a good thread on comparing with cheaper 1n914s and 1n4001s.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Both sides sound pretty good. Some slight differences here and there but very comparable. Small Bear sells a FDH900 In place of the MA856. 
I may just take the reaming and order from pedalhacker. Hopefully they’re legit. Thanks!


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 30, 2019)

TheSin said:


> Both sides sound pretty good. Some slight differences here and there but very comparable. Small Bear sells a FDH900 In place of the MA856.
> I may just take the reaming and order from pedalhacker. Hopefully they’re legit. Thanks!



I have ordered some from pedalhacker and several other components, they have always been legit thus far. Just so you know.


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 30, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I have ordered some from pedalhacker and several other components, they have always been legit thus far. Just so you know.


Yeah same here...
I’ve never got any bad stuff from pedalhacker


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 30, 2019)

Ive bought those MA856's and 1s1588's from him off eBay ....he was a little slow shipping ,most sellers have day jobs  i understand that ...but he's a good seller . Paid $2.00 each for the MA's didn't care so much  lotta hype behind this pedal. My dog ears can't hear a difference  between the Sub's I've tried....but looks good with those in there tho !

Mike


----------



## TheSin (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks for your help everyone! I’m gonna go for the real ones in case I decide to unload it later.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 21, 2021)

Hey, first build here. 
Just confirming, to put this one in practice, 
1n914 as MA856
and
1n4001 as the 1S1588?


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 21, 2021)

Ariel said:


> Hey, first build here.
> Just confirming, to put this one in practice,
> 1n914 as MA856
> and
> 1n4001 as the 1S1588?



Reverse that.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 21, 2021)

Oh, I'm glad I asked! 
It's odd that the video title said ''MA856/1S1588 diodes that Analogman uses VS the more readily available 1n914/1n4001'' not respecting the same order when saying about each configuration (former as former, latter as latter).

So, you have used 
1n4001 as MA856 
and
!n914 as Is1588?


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 21, 2021)

Ariel said:


> Oh, I'm glad I asked!
> It's odd that the video title said ''MA856/1S1588 diodes that Analogman uses VS the more readily available 1n914/1n4001'' not respecting the same order when saying about each configuration (former as former, latter as latter).
> 
> So, you have used
> ...



I used 1N4148 as MA856 and 1N914 as 1S1588. 

Others have used other diodes for MA856 though.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

